# Is Anyone Self-Employed Here?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was just wondering how many SAS'ers are self-employed? If so, how does your SA affect you running a business.

I've recently gone self-employed. On one hand it feels exciting and thrilling; especially getting clients. On the other hand it feels very overwhelming; alot to do and ALOT Of imposter syndrome. I dont know how long I can keep it up for, and if i will make it more than six months.

SA comes into the equation alot. I know I will have to get into networking at some point, which I'm putting off. It's not in my nature to boast/schmooze/use people for connections, and I know you gotta do that if you really wanna get ahead.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a small blog(s) and make around 50 bucks per day. I don't have to meet any people and I mostly be in my room.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Manooffewwords said:


> I have a small blog(s) and make around 50 bucks per day. I don't have to meet any people and I mostly be in my room.


oh awesome, is that enough to live off , if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I was self employed in 2013 - 2015 in Florida. I had two websites promoting links to my sponsor. Each day I would wake up early in the morning to write blogs with keywords associated with my two websites to create backlinks. The search engine bots would rank my websites based on my content. I created my websites in 2011 during the time I was Highschool because I wanted money to move from New York to go to college in Florida. In Fall 2012, I discovered that my websites was earning me money even though I never promoted them. The search engine bots started fetching data from my website because of the keywords related to what people search for on the search engine. I used a Google Analytics tool to help me understand how people search for websites and help me create a better content. Which boosts my two websites to rank on the first page because I saw all the other websites competing with mines.


I made between 100 - 200 dollars a day depending on what offers my refers did. I knew video games, and gift cards would be good products for me to promote because I knew all the latest consoles and games that people would want. I knew what type of situation that people are in to drive people to sign up on my link.


The people on my sponsor's website got jealous of my two websites and reported me to my hosting website in 2015. An employee from my hosting website said that my content is illegal. I lost a lot of money because I saw a lot of people clicking my websites based on what the traffic said on Google Analytics after my website got banned for life. Very cruel behavior and unexpected.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> oh awesome, is that enough to live off , if you dont mind me asking?


It is about 1200 to 1600 bucks per month, varies. It is decent money in India to survive. Many people at low-end jobs make only like 700 usd here per month. But I can see there are many YouTubers from India who makes a lot more than me that they are really rich with fancy sports cars. Prices are low here except for imported electronic items like iPhones, TVs, Laptops. But persons who earning around 1000 bucks will be at the poverty level in the USA, I guess. Especially after the inflation caused by the money printing due to the pandemic.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

EmotionlessThug said:


> The people on my sponsor's website got jealous of my two websites and reported me to my hosting website in 2015. An employee from my hosting website said that my content is illegal. I lost a lot of money because I saw a lot of people clicking my websites based on what the traffic said on Google Analytics after my website got banned for life. Very cruel behavior and unexpected.


Whom did you sponsor? You can just add Amazon affiliate links. Also, there are a lot of hosting companies to move the website! How can a website related to gaming be illegal? You should start again!

(or) you can simply move to youtube. I can see many people earn good money by playing games.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Manooffewwords said:


> Whom did you sponsor? You can just add Amazon affiliate links. Also, there are a lot of hosting companies to move the website! How can a website related to gaming be illegal? You should start again!
> 
> (or) you can simply move to youtube. I can see many people earn good money by playing games.


I sponsored Points2shop. I did add Amazon affiliate links to my website and Google ads.. I tried different hosting websites, but I got banned over and over again. I was promoting freebies and video games.



> You should start again!


Nah. I'm just going to finish up my psychology degree. Hopefully I get a career started.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I’m so ancient, I never understood how people can make money by making videos or writing blogs on the internet.
Anyway being self employed would stress me out very much, too much responsibility. I am pretty sure I could not cope.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Socialmisfits said:


> I’m so ancient, I never understood how people can make money by making videos or writing blogs on the internet.
> Anyway being self employed would stress me out very much, too much responsibility. I am pretty sure I could not cope.



Being self employed in Florida didn't stress me out. I just created blogs in the morning to make backlinks using hidden links in keywords related to my two websites. I had the whole entire day to sleep and play with my PS3, PS Vita and read articles in 2013. Each month I would just upload new images and change up my keywords. The people viewing my website enjoyed reading my small paragraphs and looking at my freebie images. I have never been good at writing because I always get very low marks on my English exams. My English teachers are incorrect about me. My sponsor allowed me to withdraw 100 - 200 dollars per day to my PayPal account. I was shocked and also smiling a bit. I was able to use my credit card in stores to purchase items that I always wanted. I felt like I hit the jackpot, man. I have never seen so much money like that in my life in such a short amount of time. I also did _HYIP investment programs on top of being self employeed. _

Filing my own taxes stresses me out because I didn't know how to fill out the application and my sponsor sent the 1099 form late. It took me a few hours to figure out how to do my own taxes.

I just got fed up with my websites getting banned, and the owner of my sponsor's website telling me to remove my customized landing page. I need to find a new sponsor and invest in a good hosting website. It should take a month to get heavy traffic on my website. I will just be a self employed college student.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

@EmotionlessThug I literally have no idea what you are talking about , sorry lol
like I said I’m ancient. But you seem to know what you’re doing so hopefully you’ll get your act together quickly and start up again


----------

